# How do i make avatars transparent?



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 24, 2016)

Everytime i choose a transparent png image it always appears a with a white background...

Any idea how to make it transparent??
Thanks!


----------



## Franny (Aug 24, 2016)

i dont believe its possible as i havent been able to do it either. the only people i've sen with transparent avatars are the mods.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 24, 2016)

tbh I'm not sure what you're doing wrong, but I, and other members, have def done transparent stuff before

maybe it's a size scaling issue? where you want to have the image fit the size requirements (both file size and pixel dimensions) before uploading. similar to how if you upload an animated gif that doesn't meet the size requirements, it turns into a still image. even if you have the animated avatar add-on bought and turned on


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2016)

Sucre said:


> i dont believe its possible as i havent been able to do it either. the only people i've sen with transparent avatars are the mods.



I've been able to do it, and so have other members o:


----------



## N a t (Aug 25, 2016)

My current avatar has a transparent background. I didn't do anything to it, this is just how it appeared when I downloaded it. Pretty sure the easiest way to get a transparent background is to find your image with the background already transparent. When you select an image from Google images for example, instead of a normal solid colored background, there's something you can see that will help you tell the difference, but right now I can't remember what it is. You might know it when you see it. I think it might be like a greyish with some lines on it.. I'd have to check my laptop and I can't right now.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

usually if i have a still image with a white background, i'll edit it and make the white part the same color as the profile sidebar, making it look transparent when its kinda not


----------



## Peter (Aug 25, 2016)

The easiest way I found is to resize the .png to be the exact size of the avatar you have, ie:


100x100 standard, or 
150x100 with the avatar extension.
That usually makes the background transparent for me!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

I use FireAlpaca for mine if they are not one covering a full square and then you save so they become transparent when posting in the forums, I don't know how you do so the icon gets like that on VM pages though.


----------



## Franny (Aug 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I've been able to do it, and so have other members o:



oh really? then maybe it depends on the size, i was told before it wasnt possible so maybe its changed since then, thats neat


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah, it'll need to be the right dimensions and under a certain size to avoid the site's compressor.

Of course, make sure that it does actually have a transparent background before uploading. Only GIF and PNG will support transparency though I would really recommend a PNG unless you want an animated avatar like mine.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 25, 2016)

Awhile back I snipped a cherry icon from a sprite sheet, and photoshopped it so it was the right size and transparent, and it worked perfectly as my avi, so it's not impossible.  As others said, check the size, transparency settings, and file type.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 26, 2016)

Made my avatar in Paint.NET, uploaded it with no problems. Not sure what the issue is.


----------



## Tensu (Aug 27, 2016)

It's easy to make a photo transparent with photoshop.


----------

